

Show HN: Mind, a flexible neural network in JavaScript - stevenmiller888
http://www.mindjs.net/

======
crossman
I was intrigued. But a couple of things:

    
    
      - the movie poster breaks as soon as it should start predicting your score
      - an option to skip movies you haven't soon would be helpful
      - it showed me a movie I had already rated in its initial data gathering phase
    

I'm interested in playing around with this even after a rough demo

~~~
PaulHoule
Attention to detail is important here. One definition of an "intelligent"
system is one that does not appear "unintelligent".

One big issue for me is that I know very little about some movies and I don't
want to offer an opinion about it.

~~~
stevenmiller888
100% agree. Really appreciate the feedback! I added a skip button. I'll work
on the missing poster issue too :)

~~~
crossman
Cool. I starred the repo on github so I can follow your progress. I might have
a use for this in a project of mine and I like the API you've established

------
Nadya
I wasted time rating about 60 movies - not a large data set mind you - and it
predicted I would rate _Spirited Away_ as a 1 star. I imagine because I rated
most other "Animated" and "Adventure" movies prior to it relatively poorly.

 _Spirited Away_ has been my favorite movie since I was a child. So I had a
slight chuckle about the prediction. :)

That's _expected behavior_ for how the network was trained, so it's not meant
as criticism.

I'd love to play with neural networks more but lack the creativity to apply
them to something interesting...and what I'm really interested in training
them on is far beyond my abilities.

------
TheGrimDerp1
looks neat; will mess with

